# خواطر رمضانية



## ابن سينا (29 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم
رمضان...ماضينا
جاء رمضان يحمل امانينا
في كل عام نحمّله مآسينا
نمسك ونصوم عن معاصينا
ندعوا الله نهارنا وليالينا
نصلي الفروض والتراويح فينا
نقوم ليله صلاة هاجدينا
نسأل الله أن يعيده علينا
بنصر مؤزر وعز الفاتحينا
وندعوه أن يهزم الكافرينا
وأن يبدد شمل اعادينا
من يهود وفرنجة القاتلينا
ونختم بالبكاء جلّ دعاوينا
نطلب ونسأل ونلح صائحينا
ثم نمكث مكاننا ساكنينا
لا نجاهد..لا نقاتل يقينا
لا نتحرك ولا نحرك سكينا
نشعر ونسجع الكلم معبرينا
ونترك حكم الله ناسينا
ونسند الأمر للرويبضة فينا
ونجعلهم علينا دوما حاكمينا
فضاق رمضان ذرعًا بينا
وصاح فينا صيحة الحائرينا
أترغبون الجنة وأنتم قاعدونا
فما نيل المطالب للحالمينا
ومن راموا الشهد ذائقينا
لحق بهم وخز اللاسعينا​


----------



## mawj.engineer (29 يوليو 2011)

_اللهم بلغنا رمضان بالصحة والعافية_
_شكرا لك اخي_​


----------



## ابن سينا (5 أغسطس 2011)

mawj.engineer قال:


> _اللهم بلغنا رمضان بالصحة والعافية_
> _شكرا لك اخي_​



السلام عليكم
بارك الله بك أخي الفاضل ...وبلغنا الله رمضان وأعاننا على صيامه وقيام ليله.
وكل عام وأنت بخير.


----------



## ابن سينا (5 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وهذه خاطرة رمضانية اخرى:
أول بوادر شهر الصائمين
يأتي ليلًا وهو خير الطارقين
يقرع آذان وقلوب المؤمنين
ينعش أرواح ونفوس المسلمين
فنقوم أولى لياليه متهجدين
طالبين القوة من رب العالمين
أن نصوم الشهر كله سالمين
فتصح أبداننا والأرواح فينا
فقد قالها رسولنا الأمين
صوموا تصحوا يا معشر المسلمين
شهر تصفد فيه الشياطين
وتوصد أبواب السعير والأنين
وتفتح أبواب الجنان للصائمين
هذي بوادر شهر الفائزين
صحة وبركة ومغفرة للطائعين
وآخره عتق من نار الخاسرين
ونهر الريان لذة للشاربين
وحور عين تتفقدنا وتنادينا
هلموا إلى مآوى الوارثين
خمر وعسل وكوثر يروينا
كيف لا تبدو وضوحًا للعارفين​


----------



## ابن سينا (7 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكــم ورحمـة الله وبركاتــه ،،
رمضان أسم حروفه ناصعة
فالراء رحمة من الله واسعة
وميمه مغفرة منه جامعة
والضاد ضياء جنة رائعة
والألف احسان وألفة ماتعة
ونونه نُزل الصائمين ناعمة​


----------



## إسلام علي (7 أغسطس 2011)

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
حياك الله صديقي العزيز اشتقنا لقلمك 
وماشاء الله استقبالك لرمضان هذه السنة أكثر بهجة من الماضي 
مبروك عليك وعلينا الثورات المباركة التي أعادت لنا الأمل


----------



## ابن سينا (8 أغسطس 2011)

إسلام علي قال:


> عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> حياك الله صديقي العزيز اشتقنا لقلمك
> وماشاء الله استقبالك لرمضان هذه السنة أكثر بهجة من الماضي
> مبروك عليك وعلينا الثورات المباركة التي أعادت لنا الأمل



السلام عليكم
أخي الحبيب وصديقي المهندس إسلام علي بارك الله بك وجعلك من فرسان الإسلام والحق...وأسعدك في الدنيا والآخرة...ونسأل الله أن يجعل عامنا هذا في عالمنا العربي والإسلامي عام عودة الإسلام ورفعته وأهه وعز المسلمين وصولة دولته....اللهم آمين.


----------



## ابن سينا (8 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
فضل شهر رمضان
الله بديع الأرض والسموات
جعل الليل والنهار آيات بينات
وعدة الشهور إثنا عشر واضحات
منها أربعة شهور حرم مانعات
ثلاثة منها سرد تأتي متتاليات
ذو القعدة وذو الحجة ومحرم تابعات
ورابعها رجب فردًا في الباقيات
تغلظ الآثام فيها والمعصيات
ويضاعف الثواب فيها والطاعات
ورمضان شهر من ثمانية آخريات
أُنزل فيه القرآن هدى وبينات
وفرض فيه الصيام اياما معدودات
فمن شهد الشهر فليصمه بثبات
ورخّص للمسافر وذي الآهات
وفيه ليلة القدر أم المباركات
وخير من ألف شهر مجتمعات
تتنزل الملائكة فيها من السموات
والروح جبريل عليه خير الصلوات​


----------



## ابن سينا (12 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكــم ورحمـة الله وبركاتــه ،،
مولاي مولاي لولاك لم
أكن ولم أصور في الأرحام
مولاي مولاي لولاك لم
أكن ولم أذكر في الآنام
مولاي خلقتني من عدم ولم
أكن شئيًا من قبل في الايام
مولاي صورتني فأحسنت رسمي
وذرأتني في أحسن قوام
جعلت لي لبًا وشفتين وفاه
وعينين ويدين وأمش على الأقدام
وهديتني النجدين هدى وإيمان
وحببت إليّ الفطرة والإسلام
فكيف أكفر وأنت ...أنت مولاي
وكيف أجحد وأنت الخالق العلام
وكيف أكفر وأنت ..أنت المنان
وكيف الفسوق وأنت رب الانام
وكيف لا أصلي ولا أذكر 
الله ,وكيف لا زكاة ولا صيام
وكيف ألقى ربي يوم الحساب
وقد تنكرت وعصيت الكلام​


----------



## الياس عبد النور (13 أغسطس 2011)

هذه روائع لا حرمنا الله منها وكتب لك الاجر في الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## ابن سينا (15 أغسطس 2011)

الياس عبد النور قال:


> هذه روائع لا حرمنا الله منها وكتب لك الاجر في الدنيا والاخرة



السلام عليكم
وبارك الله بك أخي إلياس عبد النور وجزاك خيرًا .
وكل عام وأنت بخير.


----------



## ابن سينا (16 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
رمضان هو شهر النصر والفتوحات
فيه رفع المسلمون أعز الرايات
راية العقاب خفاقة في السموات
مرفرفة بخير القول وأجمل الكلمات
"لا إله إلا الله" هن الباقيات
و"محمد رسول الله" هن التابعات
جاءت بدر أولى هذه الغزوات
في السابع عشر من شهر البركات
نصر مؤزر وعز يُزّين الذكريات
وبرز فتح مكة يتتبع الخطوات
فتوّج التاريخ بجلالٍ في الحادثات
في عشرٍ لم يتمن من شهر الإنتصارات
وطارق بن زياد قائد البارجات
فتح الأندلس عنوة,وخفقت الرايات
لثمان وعشرين من رمضان حاسمات
ولمع المعتصم يلبي نداء الصارخات
فجهز جيشًا عرمرمًا وعلّ التكبيرات
فكسر شوكة العلوج في شهر الدعوات
لسبعة عشر يوم مضين شامخات
قطز وبيبرس تألقا في الحالكات
فكانا على المغول شهبًا حارقات
وفي عين جالوت...من أرض الرسالات
تنفس صبح المسلمين بشهيق وزفرات
وتقهقر التتار في صغار وإنكسارات
في الخامس والعشرين من شهر الجنات
وهذا قليل من كثير, وشعلة من جذوات​


----------



## الشخيبي (16 أغسطس 2011)

*نظم طيب ما شاء الله....

جزاك الله خيرا... وتقبل الله الطاعات*


----------



## ابن سينا (25 أغسطس 2011)

الشخيبي قال:


> *نظم طيب ما شاء الله....
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا... وتقبل الله الطاعات*



السلام عليكم
وبارك الله بك أخي الشخيبي وجزاك خيرًا...وتقبل الله صيامك وقيامك وكل الطاعات.


----------



## ابن سينا (26 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بركات شهر البركات
في عهد حكمت فيه السفاهات
في عصر شحت فيه البطولات
في زمن ماتت فيه المروءات
جاء رمضاننا في عام الثورات
في تونس لمعت أم الشعلات
فكانت ثورة الياسمين والزهرات
وأطاحت بطاغية البلد والحكومات
وفر بن علي كضب في الظلمات
واشتمت مصر أريج الرائحات
رائحة الحرية والمجد والإنتصارات
فامتشقت حسامها من بين القاطعات
وجندلت فرعون مصر والحاشيات
ارتعب لها أبو الهول والأهرامات
مبارك ليس بمبارك...فيا للمفارقات
فاحت رائحة النصر وعطر الغارات
وجاوزت حدود مصر والعلامات
وبلغت أنوف الأسود الكاسرات
في ليبيا...بلد المختار والعاديات
فإذ بقنفذ الصحراء وجرذ الحفرات
يصيح في الشياطين....هلموا يا ساداتي
أنقذوا عبدكم القذافي من الطغاة
وأبيدوا أبناء شعبي والعائلات
ولاحقوهم في البيوت وكل الزنقات
قال كفرًا وضلالة,وأفتى بخزعبلات
خمر ونسوة وفساد...وفوقهم مخدرات
وما هو بالقذافي, ولكنه معمّر الطاسات
تصدى له الآشاوس بصدور عاريات
فولى الأدبار أغبرًا أشعث الشعرات
أبق كإبن علي, ولكن بزيّ الحائضات
أين سلطانك؟أين عزك؟ أين الحارسات؟
عار عليك أن يقال في الإذاعات
مجنون,مخمور,أحمق,أشد من الطامات
وفي سوريا الأبية تكالبت القمامات
على صقور الشام...شام البطولات
وانقضت صقور الشام بقوة وثبات
ونزوا كما تنزوا الأسود في الغابات
هم الأسود حقًا, وليسوا النعجات
الله ينصرهم ويوقرهم خير المقامات
وعدُ الله حقٌ, والله لا يخلف العهودات
ونصرُ الله حقٌ...لا بـــــــد آت....لا بــــــد آت​


----------



## khalid_alimaher (26 أغسطس 2011)

وما تشاءون الا أن يشاء الله رب العلمين .. وان الله لا يغير ما بقوم حت يغيروا ما بانفسهم
وما نيل المطالب بالتمنى ولكن تؤخذ الدنيا غلابا


----------

